# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاربعاء 26 اغسطس 2015م ( اخبار ، اعمدة، مقالات)

## حسن زيادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله لا اله الا الله والحمد لله والله اكبر
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*عناوين الصحف الرياضيه الصادره صباح اليوم الاربعاء 26 اغسطس
ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
===========
ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻋﺠﺎﺏ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺼﻞ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻧﺠﻮﻣﻪ ﻳﺘﺤﺴﺴﻮﻥ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻳﺤﺪﺩ ١١ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻘﺎﻃﻊ
ﺍﻻﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﺪﺩ ﺑﻔﻘﺪﺍﻥ١٠٠ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﺭﻳﺦ
ﻭﺍﻻﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭﻳﺔ
ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺰﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺃﻃﻤﺌﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ .
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*صحيفة الجوهره الرياضيـــــــــــه
==================
-مطالبات براس الفرنسى..اعادة مبوتو..وغربله العناصر الخامله 
كاتومبى يواجه ثورة الانصار بسبب الهلال
-الكوكى يرفض الترجى واتصالات تونسيه بالفرنسى غارزينو لتدريب ناد كبير
-الكاردينال نادينا لايعرف شراء الذمم والاساليب الفاسده وانتصاراتنا حلال
-الهلال يمثل السودان فى دورى الابطال العرب
-فداسى الى تونس
-مدرب سموحه يؤكد نلعب مباراتنا بشرف
-سيسيه يغيب ل 6 ايام
-الهلال الى مصر قبل 4 يوم من لقاء سموحه
-كيبى بالخرطوم بالاحد
-اظهر غضبة على المغاربه مدرب سموحه نلعب مباراتنا بشرف ونستهدف الفوز على الهلال
-القنوات الرئيسيه فى البروفه الرئيسيه
-عاطف النور هزمنا الفريق الاقوى فى القاره ونعتمد على انفسنا فى التاهل
-تدريبات شاقه لرباعى العرين
-عاطف النور الهلال ماشى صاح
قلق فى الهلال من مواجهة سموحه فى النهار
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*المريخ يفقد راجي وايمن سعيد امام الاسود 






يفقد المريخ في مبارااته المقبلة ضد هلال الجبال اللاعبين راجي عبد العاطي الذين غابا عن مران امس للاصابة ويتوقع ان يقوم الجهاز الفني باشراك البدلاء بالدفع باللاعبين شيبون واوكرا بجانب مشاركة اللاعب عمر بخيت في محور الارتكاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور حبيبنا حسن زيادة على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

برهان تيه :فوزنا على المريخ مسألة وقت ليس الا






كفرووتر / الخرطوم / قال مدرب هلال الجبال برهان تيه ان فريقه جاهز للفوز على المريخ في مباراة الغد في كادوقلي بين الفريقين في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبينا ان المريخ لن ينجو من كمين الاسود في مقابلة الخميس ونعرف كيف نحقق الفوز والظفر بالنقاط الثلاث , نعرف مواقع االقوة والضعف والقوة في المريخ وهو بالنسبة لنا كتاب مفتوح وحفظناه عن ظهر قلب وقدمنا طريقة اللعب لنجومنا ووزعنا المهام ونتمنى فقط التوفيق .



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تسلم الحبيب كسلاوي 
بس المشكلة المنتدي لا يساعد في التحميل معي 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*برهان تية قال نفس التصريح دة في كوستي واخد اربعة واستقال
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مشكورين جدا الزعيمين حسن زياده وكسلاوى
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مباراة واحدة في دوري سوداني
النسور تستقبل هلال الفاشر بالملعب العتيق الليلة
سيد الأتيام يستأنف تحضيراته تأهباً لمواجهة الهلال وأسود الجبال تنصب الكمين للمريخ غداً

تقام مساء اليوم مباراة واحدة في دوري سوداني الممتاز على ملعب استاد الخرطوم بين النسور والهلال الفاشر ضمن مباريات الجولة 25 في مباراة مؤجلة من يوم الاثنين ويرغب الفريقان في الحصول على العلامة الكاملة خاصة النسور الذي يسعى للعودة لسكة الانتصارات بعد غياب لثلاث جولات على التوالي وفي رصيده 23 نقطة في المركز العاشر أمام هلال الفاشر كان قد عاد لسكة الانتصارات في الجولة السابقة وفاز على هلال الابيض بهدف ورفع رصيده الى 26 نقطة في المركز التاسع، وصل فريق الهلال الفاشر الى الخرطوم أمس الاول وأدى تدريبه الأساسي على ملعب المباراة ويرغب المدير الفني للفريق في تصحيح أوضاع الفريق والفوز على النسور في لقاء اليوم كما يرغب المدرب الغاني للنسور في العودة للانتصارات مجدداً. 

عبد الباسط موسى: نرغب في العلامة الكاملة

قال عبد الباسط موسى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بهلال الفاشر ان الفريق جاهز للحصول على العلامة الكاملة في لقاء اليوم ويحترمون فريق النسور ورغبته في الفوز لكن موقف فريق الهلال يتطلب الحصول على النقاط كاملة وأكد الفريق جاهز خاصة وانه استعاد توازنه في الجولة السابقة على حساب فريق شرس بالفوز على هلال الابيض. 
سيد الأتيام يستعد للهلال
عاد فريق الكرة بنادي الأهلي مدني للتحضيرات وأدى مراناً أمس على ملعب الكاملين عقب خسارته من مريخ كوستي امس الاول في الجولة 25 لدوري سوداني وأكد ياسر حداثة المدير الفني للفريق ان الفريق فرط في لقاء مريخ كوستي ولكنه غير مستعد لنزيف نقاط أخرى واشار الى أهمية مواجهة الفريق عصر الخميس أمام الهلال بأنها تتطلب المجهود الكبير وقال: نعرف ان المباراة صعبة لكن خسارتنا من مريخ كوستي ستكون أكبر دافع لمواجهة الهلال والحصول على النقاط وكان حداثة عالج أخطاء مباراة امس الاول بمران صباحي للفريق ويؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي عصر اليوم قبل وصول بعثته للكاملين في نفس يوم المباراة .
أسود الجبال تعد المفاجآت للمريخ
انتظم فريق الكرة بنادي هلال كادوقلي في تدريبات يومية على ملعبه بكادوقلي طوال الفترة الماضية بعد خسارته من مريخ الفاشر في الجولة السابقة على ملعب النقعة وأدى الفريق عصر أمس مرانه الرئيسي على ملعب المباراة وسط حضور كبير من مجلس ادارة النادي وكان المجلس فتح تدريباته للجماهير استعداداً لمواجهة المريخ عصر الخميس، من جهته أكد عبد الرازق حسين مدير الكرة بالنادي ان الفريق سيكون خصماً شرساً في مواجهة المريخ وقال: نعلم ان المريخ سيخوض المباراة بمعنويات كبيرة بعد التأهل للمربع الذهبي لدوري ابطال افريقيا وقال: الدوري يختلف عن دوري الابطال وموقف الفريق في النسخة الحالية يتطلب الحصول على النقاط واكد انهم يناشدون كل جماهير الرياضة بالولاية من أجل الوقوف مع الفريق في مهمته يوم الخميس وأشار الى الجهاز الفني قادر على وضع الخطة الكافية لبقاء النقاط داخل كادوقلي وأبان ان الفريق مكتمل الصفوف وسيكون خصماً شرساً امام المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


اوكرا ينال اعجاب غارزيتو والمريخ جاهز لمعركة الجبال
الاحمر يصل كادقلي صباح يوم المباراة و نجومه يتحسسون الملعب مباشرة
الكاف يحدد 11 سبتمبر موعدا لمباراة اتحاد العاصمة و الزعيم يقاطع الاذاعة الرياضية
المريخ مهدد بفقدان 100 دولار بسبب الشماريخ و الالعاب النارية
مريخ الابطال يؤدي حصته الرئيسية لهلال الجبال
تدريبات خاصة لايمن سعيد
اوكرا يخطف الابصار وينتزع اعجاب الفرنسي
غارزيتو اطمان على ترتيبات المغادرة .. المريخ يصل كادقلي صباخ الغد والنجوم يتحسسون الملعب مباشرة
كاف يحدد الحادي عشر من سبتمبر موعدا لمواجهة المريخ واتحاد العاصمة
الاتحادالافريقي يتشدد في ذلك المسائل .. المريخ مهدد بفقدان 100 الف دولار بسبب الشماريخ والالعاب النارية
ادروب : جمهور المريخ المعلم لم يخذلنا امام الوفاق
المريخ يقاطع الاذاعة الرياضية
امي مال الاتحاد يهنئ ممثلي السودان برابطة الابطال
ابو شنب يدير مواجهة الاهلي المصري والملعب المالي
فيما تغادر بعثة اولمبينا في الخامس منه .. بعثة صقور الجديان تغادر الى الجابون في مطلع سبتمبر
يختتم التحضيرات اليوم .. المريخ يؤدي الحصة الرئيسية لهلال كادقلي والتكتيك حاضر
غارزيتو : استعداداتنا جيدة للقاء .. تشكيلة العلمة ستخوض اللقاء واتخوف من ارضية الملعب
غوارديولا يتحدث للزعيم .. محسن سيد : مباراة هلال كادوقلي تعني لنا الكثير  وسندفع بالعناصر الرئيسية .. لاتوجد مشاكل في الدفاع وعناصر الخلف الخلفي  تقدم مستويات راقية وتساعد بشكل كبير في تحقيق الانتصارات .. ديده يقوم  بادوار كبيرة في الوسط وسياسة المداورة مطلوبة في المرحلة المقبلة
الخرطوم واهلي شندي يتعادلان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


اوكراه يشعل مران المريخ بأحلى الأهداف وينال إشادة غارزيتو
الأمطار تهدد الأحمر بكادوقلي .. والأمل يستفسر الاتحاد عن امكانية مشاركة لاعبه عمر عثمان
المريخ يقاطع الاذاعة الرياضية ..الكاردينال : صلاح إدريس مجرد مشجع هلالي
غارزيتو : أرضية استاد كادوقلي سيئة لكن موقفنا لا يحتمل غير النصر
الامطار تهدد المريخ امام الاسود بكادوقلي
اوكراه يشعل مران المريخ بأجمل الأهداف وينال إشادة غارزيتو
الأمطار تهدد المريخ أمام الأسود بكادوقلي
أيمن سعيد يتدرب على انفراد ويغيب أمام الاسود
المريخ يقاطع الاذاعة الرياضية
الأمل يستفسر اتحاد الكرة عن إمكانية مشاركة لاعبه عمر عثمان
الكاردينال : صلاح إدريس مجرد مشجع هلالي ومشروع الرصيد فشل فشلا ذريعا
اتحاد العاصمة يسقط وفاق سطيف مجددا في الدوري الجزائري
النسور تستقبل هلال الفاشر بالملعب العتيق الليلة
الخرطوم الوطني والارسنال يتعادلان بهدفين لكل
بسبب تاخر الهلال في الموافقة النهائية .. اهلي مدني يقطع باقامة مباراته امام الازرق بالكاملين
في مران الفرقة الحمراء .. غارزيتو يشيد باوكراه ويجهزه لحسم موقعة الاسود
حضور اداري كبير في المران وود الياس يصافح اللاعبين ويشيد بتفوقهم الافريقي
ثنائية كوفي واوكراه تعود باجمل هدف
ايمن سعيد يتدرب على انفراد ويغيب امام الاسود
استاد كادوقلي خطر ينتظر الاحمر .. غارزيتو : الارضية سيئة للغاية لكن موقفنا لايحتمل غير النصر
امين مال الاسود : الامطار هطلت بغزارة ونخشى ان تؤجل المباراة
محسن سيد : رفعنا شعار العلامة الكاملة لجميع مبارياتنا المتبقية في الممتاز
بخيت خميس : غير غاضب لجلوسي على مقاعد البدلاء طالما ان المريخ يكسب
علاء الدين يوسف يدلي بالمثير للصدى :لسنا افضل جيل يمر على الاحمر ومريخ  2008 افضل منا لكن تميزنا بالروح والثقة .. انسى نفسي احيانا واظن انني  مازلت في الوسط فاقع في الخطا .. لعبت باتكالية مع زميلي امير امام العلمة  وتداركنا الموقف في الشوط الثاني ولاتفريط امام الاسود

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


امطار غزيرة تنتظر المريخ في كادقلي .. غارزيتو يجري ثلاثة تعديلات في التشكيلة .. و الاحمر يفقد راجي و ايمن
اوكرا يتألق في التدريب الرئيسي .. يسجل احلي الاهداف و ينال اشادة الفرنسي
سموحة ينفي اتهام المغربي بتلقي 100 الف دولار من الهلال
الكاردينال : نستطيع شراء اي حكم في العالم .. و صلاح ادريس مشجع منفلت
اوكرا يخطف الاضواء في تدريب المريخ الرئيسي
الاحمر بين مطرقة اسود الجبال الطامحة في البقاء وسندان هلال التبلدي
المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مغلق ويطير لكادوقلي صباح الغد
غارزيتو : سنلعب على ارضية غير جيدة ولا نملك خيارا غير الانتصار
غارزيتو يؤكد اجراء ثلاثة تغييرات في توليفة مباراة كادوقلي
ايمن سعيد في غرفة العلاج الطبيعي
حاتم عبد الغفار : التفريط ممنوع
امطار غزيرة في كادوقلي .. وامين مال الاتحاد يؤكد جاهزية الملعب
برهان تية : الاحمر هزمني في كوستي .. لن اسمح له بالفوز علي في كادقلي
الكاف يحدد تواريخ المباراة الاخيرة للمريخ والهلال بدوري الابطال
على ذمة صحيفة الاخبار المصرية .. المغرب التطواني يخشى تواطؤ سموحة مع الهلال
وصف الارباب بالمشجع المنفلت وطالبه بالتادب .. الكاردينال : لم نهزم مازيمبي بالحكام ومباراة التطواني خير دليل
الهلال يستانف التدريبات واندرزينهو يتابع من الخارج
التعادل يحسم قمة الوطني واهلي شندي
النسور يستقبل هلال الفاشر في الممتاز الليلة
اجراء قرعة المرحلة الاخيرة من التاهيلي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• فى حوار نارى امس بالاذاعه الرياضيه
• الكاردينال : نجوم الهلال وعدوني باسقاط الغربان وفعلوها ولقاء سموحه نعتبره النهائي
• الكاردينال : الجوهرة وكاس الابطال وهلال بدون اجانب احلامي الثلاثة .. ونرحب بمواجهة اى فريق فى نصف النهائي
• الازرق يبداء التاهب لمواجهة سيد الاتيام بنشوة الانتصار على الغربان
• الكاف يحدد رسميا مواعيد مباراة الازرق وسموحة بالاسكندرية عصرا
• فى تطور مثير للاحداث فى مصر : سمزحة يكذب شائعات رشوة الهلال والمغربي يحدد مائة الف دولار
• كيبى يصل فجر الاثنين من اغسطس .. ونيلسون ينضم لتدريبات الازرق
• طاقم تحكيم جنوب افريقيا لمواجهة الهلال وسموحة المصري
• بعثة الهلال تغادر الى الاسكندرية فى الثامن من سبنمبر وتعسكر بالاكاديمية العسكرية
• الهلال يتدرب خلف الاسوار اليوم ويعسكر بكنون .. وجوليام يشارك فى التدريبات الجماعيه
• بعثة الهلال تغادر صباح الغد الى الكاملين برئاسة نائب الامين العام
• وزير الرياضة الاتحادي يكون لجنة للمدينة الرياضيه ويعد بمعالجة قانون الرياضة
• المريخ يضع اللمسات الختاميه لمباراة اسود الجبال .. وغارزيتو يقول : اخشى ملعب كادقلى

==============================

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• اطلق قنابله العنقوديه عبر الاذاعة الرياضية :
• الكاردينال يطالب المشجع صلاح ادريس بالتادب فى حضرة رئيس الهلال
• الكاردينال : نحن اصحاب الفرح والسرور الكاس سيكون هديتنا للجمهور
• الكاردينال : العمل فى الجوهرة سيكتمل بمجرد الانتهاء من الاستحقاق الافريقي
• الهلال يختتم اعداده ويغادر غدا للكاملين .. الطبيب يمنح سيسيه راحه 6 ايام .. وفداسى الى تونس اليوم
• الكوماندوز والنمور يتعادلان 2-2 فى صراع المراكز في الدوري الممتاز
• الكاف يحدد يوم 12 سبتمبر موعد لمباراة الهلال وسموحه
• نيلسون يعود للمشاركه بتمارين خاصة .. مساوى يتدرب بانفراد وينال تحية الجمهور
• عاطف النور : الهلال لم يتاهل بعد ومباراة سموحة صعبة
• مدرسة الهلال السنيه تقيم اكبر اختبار مواهب بالجمعة
• جوليام يعود بقوه ويقود الازرق للفوز على الاخضر بالتقسيمة
• البعثة للكاملين غدا لمواجهة الاهلي مدني برئاسة هشام
• الجمصي يهنئ رئيس الهلال ويوجه رسالة خاصة لاعداء الكاردينال

==============================

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• مطالبات براس الفرنسي .. اعادة مبوتو .. وغربلة العناصر الخاملة
• كاتومبي يواجه ثورة الانصار بسبب الهلال
• الكوكي يرفض الترجي .. واتصالات تونسية بالفرنسى غارزينو لتدريب نادٍ كبير
• الكاردينال : نادينا لا يعرف شراء الذمم والاساليب الفاسدة وانتصاراتنا حلال
• الهلال يمثل السودان فى دورى الابطال العرب .. فداسى الى تونس
• سيسيه يغيب لـ 6 ايام .. مدرب سموحه يؤكد : نلعب مباراتنا بشرف
• الهلال الى مصر قبل 4 يوم من لقاء سموحة .. وكيبي بالخرطوم بالاحد
• اظهر غضبة على المغاربة .. مدرب سموحة : نلعب مباراتنا بشرف ونستهدف الفوز على الهلال
• القنوات الرئيسيه فى البروفه الرئيسية .. عاطف النور : الهلال ماشى صاح
• عاطف النور : هزمنا الفريق الاقوى فى القاره ونعتمد على انفسنا فى التاهل
• تدريبات شاقه لرباعى العرين .. قلق فى الهلال من مواجهة سموحه فى النهار

==============================

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الكاردينال : لا نقدم رشاوي ولايهمنا من سنواجه لاننا الاقوى
• الكاردينال : انا مابرد على تفلتات المشجع صلاح ادريس وعليه التادب امام رئيس الهلال
• الكاردينال : الانتصار الذى تحقق على مازيمبى بعرق اللاعبين ومسانده جماهير الازرق
• الهلال يمثل السودان فى قائمة اقوى 30 نادى عربى
• الهلال يسخر من شائعات شكوى مازيمبي بخصوص الشغيل
• صحيفة المساء :التطوانى يطالب سموحة المصري بهزيمة الهلال
• الهلال يتدرب اليوم ويغادر غدا للكاملين لمواجهة الاهلي مدني
• راحه 6 ايام لسيسيه .. واندريا يعود اليوم .. وفداسى يغادر الى تونس
• محترف الهلال بوبكر كيبي يهنئ زهملاؤه بالانتصار على مازيمبي
• فوزى المرضى : الهلال اخرس الالسن وكفى
• الهلال يغادر الى القاهره فى الثامن من سبتمبر
• دونها المراقب فى نقريره .. كديابا المعتدي على احد الاطفال

==============================

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

• الكاردينال : "قضية صقر قريش" صاح ونعم انا أدنت بالسجن
• رئيس الهلال : مباراة مازيمبي الكنغولي الاصعب في تاريخنا .!!
• الهلال يستأنف تدريباته .. نيلسون يعود .. راحة لمساوي واندريا .. وفداسي إلى تونس
• الكاف يحدد مباراة الهلال وسموحة .. "المشاهد" ترد على اكاذيب الكاردينال
• الصحيفة سافرت مع الهلال إلى كادوقلي بمالها وبطلب من الامانة العامة للنادي
• تعادل مثير بين الخرطوم والأهلي شندي بالدوري الممتاز
• الكاف يحدد تواريخ المباراة الأخيرة للهلال والمريخ بدوري الأبطال
• أمين مال الإتحاد يهنئ ممثلي السودان برابطة الأبطال
• الطارئة ترفض شكوى مريخ أم روابة ضد هلال الحصاحيصا

==============================
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ يفقد راجي وايمن سعيد امام الاسود





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يفقد المريخ في مبارااته المقبلة ضد هلال الجبال اللاعبين راجي عبد العاطي الذين غابا عن مران امس للاصابة ويتوقع ان يقوم الجهاز الفني باشراك البدلاء بالدفع باللاعبين شيبون واوكرا بجانب مشاركة اللاعب عمر بخيت في محور الارتكاز


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برهان يواجه المريخ للمرة الثالثة

سيكون برهان تيه أمام تحد كبير عندما يواجه المريخ عصر غد في كادوقلي وكان عميد مدربي الممتاز قد خسر أمام المريخ رفقة فريقه الرابطة ذهابا وإيابا، ويعد برهان أكثر مدرب واجه عملاقي القمة ودائما ما يسبب لهما المتاعب وسبق أن أفقد المريخ الكثير من النقاط، المدرب الخبير أحدث ثورة في أسود الجبال وتمكن في فترة وجيزة من إعادة صياغة الفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طارق المعتصم يتكفل بدفع مخصصات الخبير البلغارى البالغه 7500دولار شهرياً



علمت مصادر كورة سودانية أن قيمة تعاقد قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ  مع البلغاري روزن سيلفي كوف بلغت 7500 ألف دولار سيتكفل بها السيد طارق  المعتصم رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بالنادي فيما بلغت قيمة التعاقد مع  الطاقم الفني الوطني بقيادة عادل أمين 22 ألف جنيه ستتكفل بها الروابط  والجماهير المريخيه، وكان قطاع المراحل السنية أكد تعاقده مع الخبير  البلغاري في اجتماعه أمس الأول في حين يتوقع أن يصل المدرب للخرطوم مطلع  فبراير المقبل. 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبده جابر يبحث عن صدارة الهدافين امام الأسود غدا

على الرغم من عدم مشاركته في الكثير من المباريات مع فريقه في الدوري الممتاز غير أن عبده جابر بات واحدا من المنافسين الأقوياء على لقب هداف الدوري ولا يفصله عن متصدر اللائحة محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم هلال الأبيض سوي هدفين فقط، وسيكون لجابر مكان في القائمة الأساسية لفريقه في المباراة د غد، بعد أن قدم مستويات متميزة في الفترة الماضية سيما في الممتاز وسجل آخر هدفين في شباك الخرطوم منحا الفرقة الحمراء النقاط الثلاث، المهاجم الحريف يرغب في الظفر باللقب الشخصي ولا يبدو بعيدا عن هدفه سيما وأن المباراة المقبلة ستكون أمام فريقه السابق ويعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*العقرب في صدارة لاعبي القمة ..المريخ يتفوق علي الهلال باربعه أهداف في دوري ابطال افريقيا

أبرزت إحصائيه لمواقع أفريقية عدد الأهداف التي أحرزتها القمة السودانية في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا حتي نهاية الجولة الخامسة ورصدت (سودانا فوق) ذلك حيث احرز لاعبو المريخ ١٦ هدفا منذ بداية البطولة بينما احرز لاعبو الهلال ١٢ هدف وتصدر قايمة هدافي المريخ اللاعب بكري المدينة برصيد ٥ أهداف بينما نال نزار حامد وكيبي صدارة القائمة من لاعبي الهلال برصيد ٣ أهداف لكل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والمريخ في مهمتين غامضتين بالدوري السوداني

سيحاول كل من الهلال المتصدر (47) نقطة ومطارده المريخ (46) نقطة، تفادي  المفاجآت في مهمتين غامضتين يواجهان فيها مضيفيهما على التوالي، الأهلي  مدني وهلال كادُقُلي عصر الخميس، في ختام مباريات الأسبوع الـ 25 من بطولة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وأصبحت مباريات الأمتار الآخيرة وخاصة تلك التي تلعب مع فرق الأقاليم  بملاعبها، تشكل هاجشا وقلقا كبيرين للفريقين الكبيرين، لأن المشاكسة أصبحت  من سمات فرق الاقاليم والتي اصبحت تلعب دورا كبيرا في تحويل مسار بطولة  الممتاز السوداني ما بين الهلال والمريخ من خلال تعطيل الفريقين بالتعادل  وحتى الفوز أحيانا.

ولن تخرج مباراتي الخميس عن تلك المضامين، حيث ان المفاجآت واردة في ظل  ظروف المشاركة القارية الناجحة للهلال والمريخ وهو ظرف أصبحت أندية  الأقاليم تتعامل معه بذكاء، بحيث يؤدي لاعبوها بقوة مضاعفة في مقابل اللعب  الحذر من لاعبي الهلال والمريخ خشية التعرض للإصابة ما يفسد عليهم الحلم  الأفريقي.

ولن ينسى جمهور المريخ في العام الماضي كيف أن هلال كادقلي رفض الخسارة  بملعبه وخرج بالتعادل مع المريخ ومنح بطولة 2014 للهلال الذي خاض آخر  مباراة مع المريخ بفرصتي الفوز أو التعادل فحصل على الإحتمال الثاني وظفر  بالبطولة.

ولكن مباراة الخميس بمدينة كادقلي في جنوب السودان تتميز بالإثارة أكثر من  مباراة الهلال مع الأهلي مدني، وذلك قبل إنطلاقتها بسبب كونها تحفل  بمفارقات وعوامل متداخلة، أولها أن مدرب هلال كادقلي الحالي هو بُرهان  تِيَّة، الذي خرج على يده المريخ متعادلا مع هلال كادقلي في الموسم الماضي،  وحتى بداية هذا الموسم كان برهان هو المدرب العام للمريخ ولكنه إختلف مع  المدير الفني الحالي الفرنسي جارزيتو وتولى فريق الرابطة ولكنه خسر في  بدايات الدور الثاني من المريخ بثلاثية.

وتشاء الظروف أن يتحول من تدريب الرابطة إلى هلال كادقلي ليجد نفسه في  مواجهة فريقه السابق المريخ مرة أخرى هذا الموسم، وبات مطالبا بإثبات  جدراته مرة أخرى أمام جارزيتو، بعدما فاجأ الهلال قبل أسبوعين وتعادل معه  1-1 في ثاني مهمة له مع الفريق.

ويملك صاحب الارض، هلال كادقلي من الرصيد 20 نقطة في الترتيب 14 قبل الآخير  وقد نجح برهان في رفع سقف طموحات الفريق بتفادي الهبوط المباشر من خلال  حصوله على 7 نقاط من 3 مباريات وهو يقدر نجاحا كبيرا لأن الفريق أكتسب نوعا  من الثقة بعد تولي برهان المهمة فيه، ومع ذلك فإن الفريق رغم نتائجه  الآخيرة لم يخرج عن دائرة الفرق المرشحة بقوة للهبوط، ويعتمد الفريق على  مقدرات بعض لاعبيه الموهوبين مثل المهاجم عبد الله عبد الكريم.

أما فريق المريخ والذي يخوض المباراة بزخم تأهله إلى الدور قبل النهائي  بدوري ابطال افريقيا بجدارة، أي قبل آخر جولة ستلعب بعد أسبوعين، فإنه لا  يرغب في تكرار خسارته البائسة قبل اسبوعين من الأمل التي جاءت بعد قمة نشوة  فوزه القوي على وفاق سطيف الجزائري افريقيا، ولهذا أولى المدرب جارزيتو  المباراة أهمية قصوى وقال في تصريح لصحيفة "الزاوية" الرياضية اليومية التي  صدرت الاربعاء أنه: "لن يجري سوى ثلاث تعديلات على التشكيل الذي خاض  مباراة شباب العلمة الجزائري الجمعة الماضي بالجزائر".

مؤكدا: "كل اللاعبين بقائمة الفريق متاحون له للعب ضد هلال كادقلي، وعلى  رأسهم الأجانب حارس المرمى جمال سالم الأوغندي (المعز محجوب) وفي الوسط  الثلاثي سالمون جابسون النيجيري وثنائي الوسط الغاني فرانسيس كوفي وأوكرا  وفي الهجوم العاجي ديديه ليبريه والسوداني الخطير بكري المدينة، وفي الدفاع  أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف".

مباراة الهلال مع مضيفه وصاحب الأرض الأهلي مدني سوف تلعب بمدينة الكاملين  جنوب العاصمة الخرطوم بدلا عن مدينة مدني وسط السودان، وذلك بسبب عدم  إكتمال تركيب العشب الصناعي بشكل نهائي بإستاد مدني.

وسوف تكون مهمة الهلال صعبة لأن الأهلي مدني من الفرق التي أظهرت عنادا  وقوة هذا الموسم ويحتل الفريق الترتيب 8 برصيد 26 نقطة، ولن يقبل الفريق  بتعثر جديد بعد خسارته المفاجئة من المريخ كوستي هذا الأسبوع بهدف دون رد.

وأكبر مشكلة تواجه الهلال هي أن مدرب الأهلي مدني هو ياسر حداثة أفضل لاعب  متعدد الوظائف مر على تاريخ الهلال منتصف تسعينات القرن وتميزت شخصيته  كمدرب مثلما كانت كلاعب لا يقبل الخسارة وتلعب الفرق التي دربها بمنهجه  كلاعب ومدرب لا تيأس عن الوصول للمرمى طوال زمن المباراة، ويقود الفريق  مهاجمه الصاعدة بقوة في الكرة السودانية ولاء الدين الذي ينافس على لقب  الهداف في أول موسم له بالدرجة الممتازة.

أما الهلال المتصدر فإنه يعيش الآن افضل فترة فرح له هذا الموسم وذلك في  أعقاب إنعاش آماله ببلوغ الدور قبل النهائي بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بالفوز  المهم على مازيمبي الكونجولي 1-صفر، وأصبح هذا الفوز هو دافع الهلال في  مسيرته بالدوري الممتاز، حيث بات همه الإستمرار في الصدارة من خلال تحقيق  فوز جديد.

ووجدت قائمة الهلال دعما جديدا بشفاء عدد من اللاعبين المصابين وإنتظامهم  في تدريبات الفريق مثل المهاجم البرازيلي جوليام والسوداني محمد عبد الرحمن  إلى جانب دخول الظهير الأيسر عبد اللطيف بويا فورمة المباريات الكبيرة بعد  إجتيازه لإمتحان مازيمبي بنجاح في أول مباراة كاملة له من العيار الثقيل.

ويتوفر للهلال هيكله الأساسي المتمثل في الحارس الكاميروني ماكسيم (جمعة  جينارو)، وفي الدفاع سيف مساوي ومالك في الوسط نصرالدين الشغيل وبشة ونزار  حامد وفي الهجوم مدثر كاريكا، وهناك مجموعة اللاعبين الشباب الذين بات  المدير الفني التونسي الكوكي يعتمد عليهم مثل الظهير الأيسر محمد محمود،  لاعبي الوسط صهيب الثلعب، بشة الصغير وعماد الصيني والمهاجم الصاعد وليد  الشعلة.

يذكر أن الأسبوع 25 من الممتاز السوداني ستلعب فيه مباراة واحدة مساء الأربعاء، وتجمع بين النسور وهلال الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
النسور يستقبل هلال الفاشر مساء اليوم بالخرطوم

يشهد  ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء المهم الذي يجمع   النسور بهلال الفاشر ضمن الجولة 25 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل  النسور  المباراة وفي رصيده 23 نقطة في المركز العاشر أما هلال الفاشر فله  26 نقطة  وينتظر أن تأتي المباراة قوية ومثيرة من الجانبين من واقع  طموحاتهما  الكبيرة في تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث والتقدم أكثر في  الروليت العام  للمسابقة.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل مثير بين الخرطوم والأهلي شندي بالدوري السوداني

انتهت  مباراة الخرطوم الوطني مع ضيفه الأهلي شندي بتعادل الفريقين بهدفين  لكل  منهما بعد مباراة مثيرة ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 25 من بطولة الدوري  السوداني  الممتاز لكرة القدم والتي جرت مساء الثلاثاء بإستاد حليم/شداد.  بالخرطوم . 
تقدم  أمين إبراهيم بهدف السبق للخرطوم في الدقيقة 46 وأدرك محمد عوض  التعديل  للأهلي شندي في الدقيقة 47, وأحرز دومينيك الهدف الثاني في  الدقيقة 72  ويعادل محمد كوكو النتيجة في الدقيقة 74.
لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل والتي بها رفع الخرطوم رصيده إلى 42 نقطة في المركز الثالث والأهلي شندي إلى 41.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﺴﻠﻢ  ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺗﻌﻤﻴﻤﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ  ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ  ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭ  ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ  ﺑﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ . ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ  ﻭﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 11 ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺑﺄﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻋﻨﺪ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ  ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻥ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ. ﻭﺗﻠﻌﺐ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻹﺳﻜﻨﺪﺭﻳﺔ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ  ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ  ﻣﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ  ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ  ﻟﻮﻣﺒﺒﺎﺷﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮ.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب متوقع لأيمن سعيد عن مباراة كادوقلي

المتوقع أن يغيب المصري أيمن سعيد عن المشاركة في مباراة المريخ أمام  الأسود الخميس المقبل بعد الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة فريقه الأخيرة  أمام مولودية العلمة وفرضت عليه مغادرة الملعب قبل انتهاء الشوط الأول, ولم  يتمكن أيمن من المشاركة في مران المريخ الأول بعد العودة من الجزائر والذي  جرى أمس واكتفى بالمتابعة من خارج الملعب وسينفذ المزيد من الجلسات  العلاجية حتى يكون في كامل جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباراة اتحاد  العاصمة بالخرطوم, لكن المؤكد أن أيمن لن يشارك في مباراة هلال كادوقلي حتى  لا يعود إلى مربع الإصابة من جديد لذلك شرع الجهاز الفني في تجهيز عمر  بخيت حتى يأخذ موقعه في الوسط إلى جوار سالمون لتعويض الغياب المتوقع  لأيمن, ويأمل عمر بخيت في الاستفادة من الفرصة في تثبيت أقدامه أكثر في  التشكيل الأساسي بعد أن أبعده غارزيتو عن تشكيلته الأساسية في جميع  المباريات الأخيرة نظراً لعدم اكتمال جاهزيته .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتقدم في تصنيف الكاف

ﺍﺿﺎﻑ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺭﺻﻴﺪ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ  ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﺮﺗﻔﻊ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻲ 22 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﺘﺴﺎﻭﻳﺎ ﻣﻊ  ﺍﻟﻮﺩﺍﺩ  ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ 30 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﺘﻔﻮﻗﺎ  ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﺪﻩ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ. .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب الرئيس يلتقي الوالي بالقصر الجمهوري ويتكفل بمنصرفات الرحلات والإعداد

 يلتقي   الأستاذ حسبو محمد عبد الرحمن بالقصر الجمهوري اليوم السيد جمال الوالي   رئيس نادي المريخ بغرض تقديم التهاني القلبية الصادقة من رئاسة الجمهورية   للمريخ وجماهيره ولاعبيه ومجلس إدارته بمناسبة تأهل فريق الكرة إلى نصف   نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا, وعلمت (الصدى) أن اللقاء سيحمل بشريات سعيدة   لجماهير المريخ حيث سيعلن نائب الرئيس عن تكفل الدولة بكل منصرفات الإعداد   والسفر والرحلات الخارجية في دعم معتبر من الدولة للمريخ حتى يمضي بقوة في   مشواره الأفريقي. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يغادر إلى كادوقلي بطائرة خاصة صبيحة يوم المباراة 


 يواصل   المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة أسود الجبال ويتدرب الفريق في السابعة   والنصف من مساء اليوم بإستاده على أن ينتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مغلق في   المقر الدائم لمعسكرات المريخ بفندق روينا عقب مران الغد وتقرر أن تغادر   بعثة المريخ إلى مدينة كادوقلي في التاسعة صباحاً بطائرة خاصة في نفس يوم   المباراة على أن تعود البعثة من هناك عقب المباراة مباشرةً حتى يستعد   الفريق بالشكل المطلوب لمباراته أمام هلال الأبيض الذي يلتقيه مجدداً في   بطولة كأس السودان ليتفرغ بعدها لمواجهة اتحاد العاصمة في العاشر من سبتمبر   المقبل بالقلعة الحمراء في خاتمة مباريات الفريق في مرحلة المجموعات من   دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقبال حار لأبطال موقعة العلمة.. والجماهير تهتف لغارزيتو



أدى المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء أمس أول مران له بعد عودة بعثته  الظافرة من الجزائر وحرصت جماهير المريخ على الحضور بعددية كبيرة وأحسنت  استقبال أبطال موقعة العلمة الذين حققوا الفوز على المولودية في عقر دارها  بثلاثية وهتفت كثيراً لبكري المدينة وكوفي وحُظي الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير  الفني للفرقة الحمراء بنصيب الأسد من الهتاف الجماهيري، انطلق المران  بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا الحارس المعز محجوب الذي لم يشارك بسبب حالة  التهابية جعلت الجهاز الطبي يمنحه راحة من المشاركة في التدريب مثلما حرص  راجي على الحضور وغادر باذن من غارزيتو واكتفى أيمن سعيد بالمتابعة من  الخارج بعد الإصابة التي تعرض لها أمام مولودية العلمة وحرمته من إكمال  المباراة، بدأ المران بمحاضرة مطولة من غارزيتو, ومن ثم أخضع اللاعبين  لتمارين لياقة عنيفة على المدرجات وبعدها قسم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركز  على اللعب الضاغط والتمرير من لمسة واحدة وشهد التدريب تألقاً جماعياً  للاعبين الذين أدوا التدريب بشهية مفتوحة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انطلاقة المرحلة الأخيرة للتأهيلي الأول من سبتمبر
الشرطة يستقبل الأمير بالقضارف.. والمريخ والإكسبريس وجهاً لوجه بنيالا

نصر حامد

سُحبت ظهر أمس بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 قرعة المرحلة  الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدوري الممتاز والتي تشارك  فيها سبعة أندية هي الشرطة القضارف والنيل شندي ومريخ نيالا والشمالية  الدامر وأهلي عطبرة والنهضة ربك والأمير البحراوي وشرّف القرعة بالحضور  الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان أمين خزينة الاتحاد العام وزكي عباس عضو مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد وقيادات الأندية المشاركة في الدوري التأهيلي، وتقرر أن  تنطلق المرحلة الأخيرة في الأول من سبتمبر المقبل بثلاث مباريات فيما تُقام  الجولة الأخيرة في السابع من اكتوبر المقبل.

في بداية قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة ظهر أمس تحدث الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان أمين  خزينة الاتحاد العام وأشاد بكل الأندية التي صعدت للمرحلة الأخيرة وتمنى  لها التوفيق في مشوارها الحالي مطالباً إياها بأن تؤدي المباريات بكل نزاهة  وشرف حتى يكون التنافس على المستطيل الأخضر بين الأندية مفيداً بأنهم على  استعداد لأي نادٍ يرغب في الرعاية في المرحلة الأخيرة، وبعد ذلك سُحبت  القرعة بصورة عادية حيث تقرر أن تنطلق البطولة في الأول من سبتمبر بثلاث  مواجهات حيث يستقبل الشرطة الأمير البحراوي بالقضارف ويقابل النهضة النيل  شندي بربك ويلتقي مريخ نيالا بأهلي عطبرة بنيالا وسيجلس الشمالية الدامر في  الراحة في هذه الجولة، وفي الجولة الثانية التي تنطلق السابع من سبتمبر  يستقبل الأمير النهضة ربك بالخرطوم ويقابل الشمالية الشرطة القضارف بالدامر  ويلتقي مريخ نيالا والنيل شندي بنيالا، وسيجلس أهلي عطبرة في الراحة في  الجولة الثانية، وفي الجولة الثالثة التي تنطلق يوم الثالث عشر من سبتمبر  يستقبل الأهلي الأمير بعطبرة ويحل الشمالية الدامر ضيفاً على النيل بشندي  ويقابل الشرطة النهضة ربك بالقضارف ويجلس مريخ نيالا في الراحة في هذه  الجولة، وفي الجولة الرابعة التي تبدأ التاسع عشر من سبتمبر يستقبل الأمير  مريخ نيالا بالخرطوم ويقابل أهلي عطبرة الشمالية الدامر بعطبرة ويلتقي  النيل بالشرطة القضارف على ملعب شندي ويجلس النهضة ربك في الراحة في هذه  الجولة، وتنطلق مباريات الجولة الخامسة يوم الخامس والعشرين من سبتمبر حيث  يلتقي الأمير بالنيل شندي بالخرطوم ويقابل النهضة ربك أهلي عطبرة بربك  ويقابل الشمالية مريخ نيالا بالدامر ويجلس الشرطة القضارف في الراحة في هذه  الجولة، وتنطلق مباريات الجولة السادسة في الأول من اكتوبر حيث يقابل  الشمالية الأمير بالدامر ويلتقي مريخ نيالا بالنهضة ربك بنيالا ويقابل أهلي  عطبرة الشرطة القضارف بعطبرة ويجلس النيل شندي في الراحة في هذه الجولة،  وتنطلق مباريات الجولة السابعة والأخيرة في السابع من اكتوبر حيث يلتقي  النيل أهلي عطبرة بشندي ويلتقي الشرطة بمريخ نيالا بالقضارف ويقابل النهضة  الشمالية الدامر بربك، وسيتأهل أصحاب المراكز الثلاثة الأولى مباشرة  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فيما سيلعب صاحبي المركزين الرابع والخامس  السنترليق مع صاحبي المركزين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز.

الشمالية يشكو من عدم الدعم

رحّب معتصم الحبر سكرتير نادي الشمالية الدامر بقرعة المرحلة الأخيرة وقال  إنها جاءت جيدة لفريقه الذي سيخوضها بقوة من أجل الحصول على احدى بطاقات  التأهل للدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي بيد أن معتصم قال إن فريقه في  حاجة للدعم من حكومة ولاية نهر النيل ومن معتمد الدامر حتى يستطيع المجلس  أن يسيّر نشاط فريق الكرة بالطريقة المثلى التي تمكّنه من تقديم أفضل  المستويات في المرحلة الأخيرة والمنافسة بقوة على احدى بطاقات العبور  للدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي.

الأمير في قمة الجاهزية للمرحلة الأخيرة

أكد أيمن سر الختم سكرتير نادي الأمير البحراوي أن قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة  جاءت مثالية للغاية لفريقه مشيراً إلى أن الأمير في قمة الجاهزية لتقديم  أفضل ماعنده في المباريات الست التي تنتظره في المرحلة الأخيرة والتي  سيدخلها بشعار الفوز وحصد النقاط حتى يتمكن من الحصول على احدى بطاقات  العبور للدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي، وأبان أن الفريق سينتظم في  معسكر مقفول حتى يكون في قمة الجاهزية عند انطلاقة الجولة الأولى من  المرحلة الأخيرة للتأهيلي.

مريخ نيالا ينشد الصعود للممتاز

كشف محمد عبد الرحمن رئيس نادي مريخ نيالا أن قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة جاءت  مثالية مبيناً أن فريقه سيلعب أول مباراتين له داخل أرضه بنيالا أمام أهلي  عطبرة والنيل شندي وسيسعى بجدية من أجل كسب هاتين المباراتين حتى يعزز من  حظوظه في الترشح للدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الفريق انتظم في معسكر بنيالا  بحضور كل اللاعبين سيستعد من خلاله بشكل مثالي لأولى مبارياته في المرحلة  الأخيرة والتي سيدخلها بدافع الفوز حتى يؤكد رغبته القوية في مواصلة رحلة  الانتصارات وحصد النقاط الثلاث حتى يكون بنهاية العام الحالي ضمن الأندية  الصاعدة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

محمد الطيب يطمح في تكرار الإنجاز

يطمح الكابتن محمد الطيب المدير الفني للنهضة ربك في تكرار الإنجاز الذي  حققه في العامين السابقين عندما قاد الرابطة كوستي للصعود لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز وفي العام الذي تلاه قاد مريخ كوستي ايضاً للصعود للدوري الممتاز  ويطمح محمد الطيب المدرب الخبير ببطولة الدوري الممتاز في قيادة النهضة  للصعود للممتاز في انجاز غير مسبوق لمورينهو، وكان محمد الطيب رحّب بقرعة  المرحلة الاخيرة التي أُجريت أمس وقال إن فريقه سيلعب ثلاث مباريات داخل  أرضه سيسعى لكسبها كلها وحصد النقاط التسع من خلالها ومن ثم التفكير بعد  ذلك في الحصول على عدد من النقاط خارج الأرض مبيناً أن الفريق استعد جيداً  للمرحلة الأخيرة خاصة وأن مباراته أمام هلال الحصاحيصا أمس الأول في  الفاصلة كانت ضمن برنامج الفريق الإعدادي للمرحلة الأخيرة.

++

سكرتير النيل شندي: القرعة مرضية بالنسبة لنا

أبدى بابكر السيد سكرتير نادي النيل شندي رضاءهم عن ما أسفرت عنه قرعة  المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي مبيناً أنها جاءت جيدة ومرضية  لفريقه مشيراً إلى أن النيل في قمة جاهزيته لمواصلة عروضه القوية في بطولة  الدوري التأهيلي والمنافسة بقوة على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للدوري الممتاز  بنهاية العام الحالي، وكشف بابكر السيد أن الفريق ينتظم في معسكره باستراحة  النادي بمشاركة كل اللاعبين مفيداً بأنه استفاد كذلك من مبارياته في دوري  الأولى بشندي حتى يستعد بالصورة المثلى للمرحلة الأخيرة وحتى يتمكن من  تقديم أفضل المستويات بتحقيق الانتصار في كل مبارياته في المرحلة الأخيرة  والحصول على إحدى بطاقات التأهل للدروي الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي.

++

اللواء عادل جمال:

الشرطة في قمة الجاهزية للمرحلة الأخيرة

أكد اللواء عادل جمال رئيس نادي الشرطة القضارف أن فريقه في قمة الجاهزية  لتقديم أفضل ماعنده في المرحلة الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي مشيراً  إلى أنهم في مجلس الإدارة حرصوا على توفير كل المعينات اللازمة لفريق الكرة  حتى يكون في الموعد ويقدم أفضل المستويات التي تساعده على أن يكون الشرطة  ضمن الأندية المتأهلة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي، وأفاد  رئيس الشرطة أن الفريق انتظم في معسكره بالقضارف تحت إشراف المدرب الخبير  محمود السادة مشيراً إلى أن الإعداد سيستمر بصورة مثالية حتى موعد أول  مباراة للفريق في المرحلة الأخيرة من المسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القلعة الحمراء24\8\2015


تصوير كولا


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكراً نبيلاً قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ			 				 		 					    
 
 
* أوفي قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ بوعده باستجلاب خبير اجنبي من أوروبا لتدريب القطاعات السنية. 
*  وبالأمس  قرن أعضاء القطاع القول بالفعل.. وفي اول اجتماع تم احضار السيرة  الذاتية  للخبير البلغاري اسلاف كوف مدعومة بخبرته الطويلة بالعمل في  السعودية  والبحرين وقطر. 
*  وبالنظر  الى تطور كرة القدم في البلدان المذكورة من قطاعات الناشئين  والشباب  والرديف.. تتضح لنا النظرة المستقبلية الثاقبة لقطاع المراحل  السنية في  تجهيز جيل كروي مسلح بالمنهاج الصحيح السليم لكرة القدم.     
* كلمة حق في حق الرجال الذين عملوا وسيظلوا يعملون في صمت بدون أضواء او فلاشات.. زادهم في ذلك حب المريخ. 
* شكراً   لا تحده حدود للرئيس طارق سيد المعتصم.. ونائبه بهاء الدين أبو شعيرة   ...وأبوبكر الطيب (كافوري) مقرر القطاع ...حافظ صديق المعيسي نائب مقرر   القطاع ....غازي محي الدين (مكسيم) مقرر دائرة الاستثمار ....مبارك بكري   محمد عضو القطاع والنور أبو الجاز..
* ولا   ننسى أن نرسل أطنان من الشكر للمخلصين من أبناء المريخ في القطاع عصام طلب   ...خالد تاج السر ..حسن حسكو.. فقد قدموا وما بخلوا وسيظل عطاءهم واضحاً   للجميع . 
*  وليدركوا بأن هنالك أعداء للنجاح.. ولن تجدوا الطريق مفروشاً بالورود  ...ولا بد من السير فوق الاشواك وعبورها للوصول الى بر الأمان .
*  المسئولية  ستكون على أعناق الذين نالوا ثقة مجلس الإدارة لتولي مهمة  التدريب على  رأسهم المهندس عادل أمين..ومحمد إبراهيم (لاعب اشبال المريخ  السابق )وجندي  نميري ..وبوجود الخبرة المتراكمة مجدي إبراهيم اشانتي لاعب  المريخ السابق  ومدير الكرة بقطاع المراحل السنية. 
 آخر الاصداء  *  بالرجوع  الى العم قوقل وكل المستندات والمراجع ...وضح ان المريخ هو  الفريق  السوداني الوحيد الذي استطاع الفوز على فريق جزائري في ارضه ووسط  جمهوره. 
* قهر العلمة ...وتعادل مع وفاق سطيف ...ولولا التحكيم الظلم لما خسر الأحمر أي مباراة في دوري المجموعات. 
* حتى الآن أقوى المرشحين للوصول للمباراة النهائية هما المريخ السوداني واتحاد العاصمة..ويعتبر اللقاء القادم نهائي مبكر.
* استقبال 5 نجوم للفرقة الحمراء في مطار الخرطوم...ودائما الزعيم صورة ..وصوت. 
*  الإعلام  المريخي صادق مع جماهيره ...حالياً بالصوت العالي يرسل جرس انذار  للسلبيات  التي حدثت في مباراة العلمة ..وكيفية وضح الحلول لها. 
* وهذه   هي الصحافة الراشدة التي تبني في الأسس السليمة ليسير عليها الكل ..لا   الصحافة الهدامة التي لا شعل لها سوى اثارة الفتن والضغائن. 
* كل   أهل المريخ حاليا همهم الأول والأخير مصوب نحو 3 جبهات ..لديهم الأهم وهو   كأس البطولة الافريقية ..ثم الممتاز ..وأخيراً كأس السودان. 
* وقد رفعوا شعار لا تفريط في كل الكئوس. 
* وقدم غارزيتو مرافعته التي وجدت ارتياحاً كبيراً لدى القاعدة الحمراء بقوله كأس الدوري الممتاز مسئوليتى الشخصية. 
* وغارزيتو اذا وعد .. أوفى. 
* الأهلي   الخرطوم دخل في عداء مع المريخ ..وها هو يخسر النقاط الواحدة تلو الأخرى   ..وبالامس سقط بالضربة القاضية الفنية أمام الميرغني كسلا. 
* ومريخ كوستي يسير في الطريق الصحيح بالفوز على سيد الاتيام ..الى الامام مريخ تاريخ كوستي. 
* والبارسا يظفر بأغلى ثلاث نقاط وتعثر ريال كريستيانو منذ البداية. 
* من حق الاهلة ان يفرحوا بانتصارهم على كديابا.. ولكن بتحفظ ودون توجيه الاساءات الى المريخ. 
* اهل المريخ بيوتهم من زجاج ..أكمل. 
* متأهل لدوري الأربعة ...عالمي لا تكلمني. 
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
مواجهة الجبال ذات اتجاه واحد !!

تبقت  24 ساعة فقط من مباراة المريخ واسود الجبال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وتلك  المباراة تعتبر من المباريات التي ينتظرها الجمهور بفارق صبر !!
تنبع اهمية المباراة كون الهلال الجبال عطل الهلال وقدم امامه مباراة تاريخية وحبس انفاسه لــــ(95) دقيقة .
نتوقع  ان تشهد مباراة المريخ واسود الجبال بذلا وجهدا كبيرا من الطرفين من اجل  تحقيق الفوز لان كل فريق يسعي لتحقيق تطلعات انصاره فالمريخ يشعي للبطولة  وهلال الجبال لحجز مقعد له في موسم 2016 !!
ما بين طموح الاسود والمريخ فاننا سنشاهد مباراة مثيرة وقوية من جانب الطرفين .
من  حيث المكسب الفني فان المريخ سيحقق فائدة من مباراة الاسود خاصة انها تلعب  في حضور جماهيري كبير بجانب احتشادها بلاعبين من اصحاب العيار الثقيل من  الجانب وهو ما يعطي المباراة منحي آخر من الندية والاثارة ستحقق الفائدة  الكبيرة وهو المتابعة سوى ان كانت من داخل الاستاد او عبر شاشة النيلين ان  تمكنت الاخيرة من نقل المباراة للجماهير بعد ان ظلت تفشل دوما في نقل مثل  تلك المباريات الكبيرة آخرها مباراة الهلالين.
تابعت بالامس حديث الكاردينال الناري وكان الرجل يتحدث بحرقة والم في رده على الارباب !!
الهجوم بين الطرفين لن يتوقف وتعدي الخطوط الحمراء ووصل لمرحلة خطيرة !!
ما كنت اتمنى ان يصل الخلاف بين الرجلين لهذه المرحلة فكل منهما خدم الهلال !!
جرت بالامس قرعة لدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز وربما تشهد المرحلة الاخيرة منافسة شرسة بين الاندية لكسب النقاط.
القنوات لم تتقدم بطلب لنقل البطولة رغم انها تحظى باهتمام كبير من قبل الجماهير .
الكاف حدد يوم 12 من الشهر المقبل موعدا لمباراة الهلال وسموحة المصري لتلعب في ذات التوقيت الذي تلعب فيه مباراة مازيمبي الكنغولي!!
دوافع نجوم الهلال اكبر من سموحة واعتقد ان المنتصر سيكون الهلال لانه افضل بكثير من بطل مصر !!
خروج الفريق المصري والهزيمة التي تعرض لها من المغرب التطواني ستؤثر على لاعبيه ضد الهلال وليس هناك هدف يقاتلون من اجله !!
الهلال سيلعب مرتاحا ولن يجد صعوبة في تحقيق ما يخطط له !!
المربع  الذهبي لبطولة افريقا هذه المرة ربما يكون عربي خالص لان مازيمبي يمر  باسوأ فتراته وخط دفاعه يمر بفترة حرجة وربما تعرض للخسارة في معقله من  المغرب التطواني
اخيرا
مواجهة الجبال ذات اتجاه واحد !! 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
الصعود بالإيصال الإلكتروني

واعجب ان يبخس صعود المريخ من لم يصعد بعد
وقصة النعامة ينبغي ان تعاد
قيل  ان النعامة كانت من جملة الطير التي تطير وكانت في سرب متجه الي جبل فلما  اقتربت الطيور من الجبل نزلت لتشرب من غدير ولما ارادت الطيران قالت انشاء  الله نصل بعد قليل فقالت النعامة ولماذا انشا الله ولنا هذه الاجنحة فاذا  بكل الطيور قد طارت وبقيت النعامة تملك جناحين ولا تطير
المريخ يملك ايصالا الكترونيا وغيره لا يزال يحمل ايصالا ورقيا لا يعتد به ..اعملوا ايصال الكتروني اول حاجة ياخ
*مباراة كادوقلي
وغدا  يلعب المريخ مباراة صعبة جدا في كادوقلي ضد هلالها تبين كثيرا مساره في  الدوري وحظوظه في نيله في ظل اللعب في ملعب سيئ جدا مع احتمال كبير لهطول  الامطار وتلكك الحكام
بلا شك غارزيتو يعرف هذه الجزئية لذلك نتوقع له ان  يلعب بتشكيلته الاساسية والتي عليها رهان الوطن كله..كل ما نرجوه ان تجري  المباراة في الملعب علي سوئه بدون تدخلات خارجية الا من الامطار ان نزلت
*مباراة الاتحاد
وهي  مباراة مهمة جدا في مسيرة المريخ وان كانت لا تؤثر نتيجتها في صعوده الذي  حققه باكرا بدون (لولوة) للمريخ ثار مع الاتحاد ينبغي ان يدركه ولجماهيره  اربة في تلك المباراة حتي تتحقق من ان الكورة عبرت واللا ما عبرت بنفسها  فالاتحادلم يغادر الجزائر ابدا وستكشفه هذه المباراة خصوصا انه سيلعب في  استاد ام درمان الذي يتمني كل جزائري ان يراه من الخارج فكل فريق جزائري  وفاق او علمة عرف تماما ان داخل المستطيل في الملعب الاحمر يوجد جن كلكي  وخارجه يوجد جمهور بلا نظير
*انا ب(تونس) بيك
احب جدا الاغاني العربية الرايقة وجميلة الكلمات من لدن عبد الوهاب وعبد الحليم ووردة واصالة والساهر وشاكر وفيروز
لكني احب جدا اغاني وردة الجزائرية التي وقت كل اغانيها في مجموعة قلبي فصعدت معها الي مربع النشوة الذهبي
بتونس بيك وانت معايا
بتونس بيك وبلاقي في قربك دنيايا
لما تقرب انا بتونس بيك
ولما بتبعد انا بتونس بيك
وخيالك بيكون ويايا ويايا
وان جاه صوتك صوتك بيونسني
وهواك في البعد بيحرسني
والشوق يناديلك جوايا
وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا…
انا بتونس بيك وانت معايا
*بالصف الثاني
لا  اؤيد راي الاستاذ مامون ابوشيبة باشراك المريخ للاعبي الصف الثاني في  مباراة الاتحاد لأن الفوز علي الاتحاد مهم جدا ولانه تدريب لمباراة المربع  الذهبي والذي سيقابل فيه المريخ فريقا اسهل مما قابل في مجموعته خصوصا ان  الثلاثة من ابو ثمانية نقطة كل فريق فيهم اضعف من الاخر بما راينا وليس من  راي كمن سمع..المريخ الاقرب للعب النهائي ولعل الاتيان في المركز الثاني  كان بشارة خير لاحراز الكاس من الخارج والاتيان بها الي السودان عبر المطار  …تبقت من المطار امطار وبحول الله يهبط طائرننا الميمون هناك يحمل اكبر  بطولة لتفرح البلاد بطولها فلئن كان الرحالة العربي الاشهر هو ابن بطوطة  فان النادي السوداني الاكبر هو المريخ (ابن بطولة)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة* 
*امير عوض*
ما علينا بيهم

*المتابع  لكل التجمعات المريخية في مختلف الوسائط الإلكترونية أو من خلال الجلسات  الودية، يجد أن الموضوع الغالب لمناقشاتهم أصبح هو “حظوظ الهلال” في الترقي  لدور الأربعة من عدمه!! *بدون أن يشعر “الصفوة” فقد دخلوا لمثلث برمودا  “الوصيف” و تسربلوا معهم داخل متاهتم الشائكة و المعقدة جدا.. فبدأت  الحسابات و اللولوة التي لا طائل و لا نفع لنا من ورائها..
*قد يقول  قائل بأننا نتابع أمرهم فعسي أن نلتقيهم، و له نقول.. لكل مقام مقال و لكل  حادثة حديث.. فاليصعد “الوصيف” أولا و بعدها فالتكن سيرته علي كل لسان و  تتصدر جل إهتمامنا حينها..
*الزعيم صعد قبل جولتين من نهاية دور  المجموعات.. و بدلا من استثمار فترة الإسبوعين في التجهيز النفسي للاعبينا و  الإعداد لنفرات تشجيعية، أدخلنا أنفسنا في دوامة لا نهاية لها و لجة حالكة  السواد من تبادل الإشاعات عن شكوي “مزعومة” في لاعبين لمباراة لا تعنينا  من قريب أو من بعيد!!
*المريخ فقط هو من يعنينا أمره.. و هو من يستحق  وقتنا و تسخير جهودنا، و لتعلم كل أفريقيا بأن أي فريق يلاقينا من المجموعة  الأولي أيا كان فهو في عداد الهالكين.. لا فرق بين تطواني أو مازمبي أو  وصيف!
*المريخ مجابه بإستحقاق دوري مهم في “ملعب سئ” و فرقة لها مدرب  داهية درب الزعيم يوما “برهان تية” و أكيد أن في نفس الرجل “شئ من حتي”  لظروف مغادرته التي تعلمون.. و بعد كل هذا تجد من يسألك هل صعد  “التطواني”!!
*يا شعب المريخ افق.. و لا تركن للعبة الاحتمالات و  الشائعات حتي تفيق علي “مصيبة” لا قدر الله.. أيها الصفوة انتبهوا لمريخكم  يرحمكم الله فإني أري شجرا يمشي!
*نحن في مرحلة حصاد “لموسم ناجح” بإذن  الله.. فلا تبددوا جهودكم و أفكاركم، و أسكبوا كل ما تملكون لمحبوبكم فهو  الأحق بكم.. و دعوا الأقدار تفعل ما تشاء.. و كل البجينا حبابو.
*نبضات أخيرة*
*إشاعات أشكال و ألوان و بكل مسمي و لسان!!
*لو مشينا وراء “الجماعه” حنتلولو إسبوعين تاني!!
*إتأهلنا.. في إنتظار ضحيتنا السادسة.. و علي أيه “الشفقة” أهو كل الجاي حمام.. أصبروا علي رزقكم يا صفوة..
*هلال كادوقلي.. لغم يحتاج إلي تفكيك بهدؤ حتي لا يبعثر الإستقرار المنشود..
*بروية.. يعالج الخبير مكامن الخلل.. و مع غارزيتو القادم أحلي بالتأكيد..
*نبضة أخيرة*
يا صفوة خلو اللولوة

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوض عباس
الزعيم يامعزبهم


المعلومات المتدفقة من مقر الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم ( كاف) أفادت ان المباراة

النهائية في دوري ابطال افريقيا للعام الحالي ستقام علي أرض الفائز من المريخ وبطل

المجموعة الأولى التي انحصرت بين مازيمبي والمغرب التطواني.

وبالتالي تصدر الهلال لمجموعته يعني أن جولة التتويج المحدد لها منتصف نوفمبر القادم

ستكون سودانية خالصة ، ومن هنا نتمنى لوصيفنا التاريخي بالفوز على سموحة حتي يضرب معنا موعدا قبيل لقاء التتويج .

انصار الازرق يعلمون جيداً أن مباراة الترقي إلى النهائي هي عقدتهم التاريخية رغم لعبهم

اربع مرات في دوري المجموعتين بنظامه الجديد بمعدل مرتين في الابطال ومثلها في

الكونفدرالية وجميعها عاد منها ابو الهل خالي الوفاض ومتأبطا صفره الازلي.

في العام 2007 وفي مرحلة قبل النهائي خسر الهلال من النجم الساحلي في مباراة محمد

امين الشرميطي الشهرة وبعدها في 2009 ضرب الهلال في ذات المرحلة بخماسية مازيمبي

النارية داخل المعبرة بامدرمان.

وفي الكونفدرالية في انسحب الهلال من ذات المكانة لمصلحة النادي الصفاقسي التونسي

وفي العام 2012 من دوجوليبا المالي وهو ذات العام الذي خرج فيه المريخ لمصلحة

الكنغولي ليوبارد بطل نسخة العام نفسة.

من هنا يتضح ان الهلال محلك سر وكل انصار المريخ يتمنون صدارة الهلال لان اجتيازه

اسهل  منغيرة في هذه المرحلة وللمريخ تجربتيين ناجحتين مع وصيفه اخرها في  كونفدرالية 2012عندما تعادل الفريقان في استاد الهلال بدون اهداف وصعق  الاحمر وصيفه بثلاثية

تألق فيها ضفر وطيب الذكر الزامبي ساكواها مقابل هدفين لمهند الطاهر،، وقبلها

تواجه الفريقان في المربع الذهبي لبطولة سيكافا في اوائل التسعنيات عندما جاء المريخ

ثانياً  لمجموعة مدني برفقة السهام الحمراء الزامبي وتصدر الهلال لمجموعته التي حل  فيها البيرة الكيني ثانيا وفي مباراة مشهودة اطاح المريخ بالهلال بركلات  الترجيح بعد التعادل

بهدف لكل وسجل فيها للمريخ فتح الرحمن سانتو وللهلال وليد طايشين.

لا توجد مقارنه بين المريخ الحالي والهلال بدليل فشل الهلال لاكثر من عامين في تسجيل

فوز واحد على المريخ في كل المباريات التي جمعتهم في كاس السودان والدوري الممتاز ،

كما لا توجد مقارنه بين انتصارات الزعيم القوية وعلى فرق مرموقة مثل الترجي ووفاق

سطيف بطل القارة وحتي عزام بطل سيكافا الحالي بينما لم يحفل مشوار الهلال

بمواجهات قوية باستثناء مواجهة مازيمبي !

لم نستغرب لحاله الهلع وتبخيس انتصارات الاحمر من كتاب الوصيف نسبة للوضعية

النفسية السيئة التي تزداد عليهم نتيجة لانتصارات الاحمر القوية وعروضة الاسطورية

وقهره لكبار القارة واقترابه من اللقب القاري الثاني بينما هم لا يزالون يتسامرون

ويتفاخرون بوصولهم لدوري المجموعات لاكثر من مرة رغم عجزهم عن تحقيق الهدف ا

لاسمي وهو معانقة كاس الاميرة السمراء.

من مضحكات الاعلام الازرق محاولاتهم الكاذبة ادعاء وقوعهم في المجموعة الحديدية

ويدللون بتساوي ثلاث فرق من مجموعتهم في معدل النقاط ويتناسون ان فريقهم الذي

سقط من التطواني في ملعبه هو فريق ضعيف وهلكان ولا يمكن ان يتوج بلقب كبير مثل دوري ابطال افريقيا!

المريخ لم يعرف السقوط ولا التعادل بارضة كما حقق فوزا كاسحاً خارج ملعبة فشتان بين هذا وذاك.

مدار

نتوقف مع ماكتبة صلاح ادريس من خلال صفحته بين أثنين وقال .. كتب رشيد علي عمر (صرح رئيس نادي الوفاق وقبيل هزيمة فريقه
بالثلاثة المستحقة امام اتحاد العاصمة انه يبارك للمريخ الصعود لدور
الاربعة ثم الاهم انه رثى حال الرياضة بالجزائر .. لاحظوا انه رثى حال
الرياضة في الجزائر.. سمع شنو ؟؟ ولا شاف شنو.. ولا تنبأ كيف.. ده شغل
عجيب في زمن غريب يتأهل فيه الحمل الوديع.. الاحتفاء الحقيقي ينبغي ان
يكون لاتحاد العاصمة الذي منح المريخ بطاقة التأهل ولعيبته في الفندق
نائمين.

ما انا والحديث للأرباب .. فإنني ارثى حال الصحافة في السودان التي تسمح لمثل هذا القلم
الصدئ  لا ان يكتب فحسب بل ان يكون رئيسا للتحرير وناشراً كمان وأرثى لحال الهلال  الذي يعلن هذا الدعي بأنه احد مفاتيح القرار فيه وأرثى لحال
المنطق والفهم الذي انعدم.

رثى  رئيس وفاق سطيف حال الرياضة في الجزائر وكان ذلك قبل مباراة فريقه امام  اتحاد العاصمة لان رئيس وفاق سطيف واضح انه حاول مع اتحاد العاصمة للتعاون  من اجل الجزائر يعني كوبري جزائري وااااضحة.

مدار اخير

الزعيم يامعزبهم

*

----------


## mageedy62

*طيب متمنى التوفيق ليه يابرهان تيه طالما اكدت ان فوزك علي  المريخ مسألة وقت ليس الا .... ياسيدى الذى لا تعرفه اننا اصبحنا نتفائل بتصريحاتك التى لا تقتل ذبابة .فقد سبق واستقلت من الرابطة وغدا سيكون جلفوط الجبال موعودا بإستقالة جديدة منك إن شاء الله .
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*شكرا اخونا الغالي كسلاوي 

و صراحه و للامانه  الصوره تمت بواسطه  اخونا  محمد (MO) و هو صفوه قادم في اجازه من كندا هذه الايام و وقام الاخ متوكل كولا مشكور بوضع اللوغو عليها  لحفظ الحق الادبي حتي لا يتم لفحها  و تم تصويرها بكاميره خاصه  طائره  من اعلي  تظهر جمال القلعه الحمر  عرين البطل  ...
ذكر هذه المعلومه  للامانه فقط و مشكور الاخ كولا و اخونا محمد 

و بالتوفيق للزعيم سيد البلد الحقيقي 

شكرا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى تكشف التفاصيل الكاملة
الهلال يقنع أهلي مدني بتحويل مباراة الفريقين لإستاده بصفقة ضخمة
مخاوف اتحاد الكرة من أن يفتح تحويل المباريات الباب أمام حالات التواطؤ

شمس الدين الأمين

في سابقة لم تحدث من قبل في بطولة الدوري الممتاز يتجه الهلال لتحويل  مباراته أمام أهلي مدني المقامة غداً في أرض الأخير إلى إستاده بعد مفاوضات  جادة أدارها مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال مع إدارة أهلي مدني مستغلاً الظروف  المالية الحرجة التي يمر بها الأخير حيث وعد الهلال إدارة أهلي مدني  بالحصول على دخل المباراة كاملاً مع تطمينات بأن الدخل سيتجاوز سقف الـ250  مليون جنيه وهو المبلغ الذي أسال لعاب إدارة الأهلي التي تحتاج لهذا المبلغ  لحل العديد من المشاكل لذلك بدأت في أخذ الأمر مأخذ الجد في انتظار موافقة  اتحاد الكرة على تلك الخطوة.

لعب أهلي مدني جميع مبارياته في الدورة الثانية وفي ظل أعمال الصيانة  والتحديث التي يشهدها إستاد ود مدني على ملعب إستاد الكاملين ولم يشكو أهلي  مدني مطلقاً من سوء أرضية إستاد الكاملين مثلما لم تشكو الفرق المنافسة  التي لعبت في مواجهة الأهلي على ذلك الإستاد الذي تم تجهيزه وفق مواصفات  عالية لكن عندما أصبح أهلي مدني بحاجة للبحث عن مبررات لتحويل مباراته أمام  الهلال من الكاملين إلى القلعة الزرقاء وضعت إدارة الأهلي سوء أرضية إستاد  الكاملين والمخاوف من أن تؤدي إلى إصابة اللاعبين ضمن مسببات الطلب الذي  سيدفع به أهلي مدني لتحويل مباراته أمام الهلال للخرطوم، القصة بدأت  بمكالمة هاتفية بين إداري هلالي رفيع المستوى وشخصية قيادية في إدارة أهلي  مدني منذ أربعة أيام وطلب الإداري الهلالي من قيادي الأهلي تحويل المباراة  إلى الخرطوم مقابل حصول الأهلي على دخل المباراة كاملاً باعتباره الفريق  صاحب الأرض وبرر الإداري الهلالي رغبة ناديه في تحويل المباراة إلى إستاد  الهلال بسوء أرضية إستاد الكاملين والمخاوف من أن تؤدي لإصابة لاعبي الأزرق  الذين تنتظرهم مباراة على درجة عالية من الأهمية أمام سموحة المصري في  سباق التأهل إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال، وأقنع الإداري الهلالي قيادات  أهلي مدني بأن الدخل المتوقع للمباراة سيصل إلى 250 مليون جنيه أو قد يزيد  مع نشوة الانتصار الذي حققه الهلال على مازيمبي الكنغولي وسيكون المبلغ  كاملاً من نصيب إدارة أهلي مدني.

ظروف الأهلي تدفعه للموافقة

المبلغ الضخم دفع إدارة أهلي مدني للموافقة السريعة على نقل المباراة  لإستاد الهلال ولم يحدث أي خلاف بين أعضاء مجلس إدارة أهلي مدني في تقديم  هذا الطلب وبالفعل دفع أهلي مدني بطلبه لاتحاد الكرة مُطالباً بتحويل  مباراتهم أمام الهلال إلى القلعة الزرقاء الا أن الاتحاد لم يرد على خطاب  الأهلي وربما التزم الصمت التام بسبب الانقسام الخطير داخل اتحاد الكرة حول  طلب أهلي مدني سيما وأن غالبية أعضاء الاتحاد نظروا إلى الأمر بريبة  وتخوفوا من احتمال أن يفتح أبواباً للتواطؤ يصعب سدها لأن الاتحاد اذا وافق  لأهلي مدني لن يستطيع أن يرفض لهلال كادوقلي اذا طلب تحويل مباراته أمام  المريخ إلى الخرطوم ووقتها سيكون اتحاد الكرة قد أطلق رصاصة الرحمة الأخيرة  على منافسته وأخل بعدالتها وستدور المفاوضات بين الأندية على المكشوف  لإقناع كل نادٍ بتحويل مباراته إلى إستاد المريخ مع تطمينات بأن الدخل سيصل  إلى نصف مليار وهكذا ستدور الساقية وسيفتح اتحاد الكرة باباً يصعب سده  ووقتها ستضرب الفوضى بمسابقة الدوري الممتاز التي تعرضت لهزة عنيفة في  الموسم الماضي وأصبح الحديث عن التواطؤ في المنافسة الأولى في السودان على  المكشوف واستطاع اتحاد الكرة أن يقوم بتدابير ناجحة هذه المرة جعلت  المنافسة تمضي حتى الآن بعيداً عن القيل والقال ولكن اذا تراجع الاتحاد عن  الضوابط المشددة التي وضعها من أجل توفير عدالة المنافسة وقتها سيكون قد  جنى على الدوري الممتاز.

حداثة يشترط الدفع المقدم

حاول مسئولو أهلي مدني الحديث مع الكابتن ياسر حداثة مدرب الفريق بخصوص نقل  مباراة الأهلي إلى إستاد الهلال وأكدوا له أن إدارة الأزرق وعدتهم  بتسليمهم دخل المباراة الذي يصل إلى أكثر من 250 مليون جنيه وشرحت الإدارة  لحداثة الظروف المالية الحرجة التي يمر بها سيد الأتيام والتي تجعله بحاجة  لهذا الدخل المعتبر غير أن حداثة طلب من أهلي مدني أن يتسلم الربط المقدر  من دخل المباراة بـ250 مليون جنيه مقدماً على أن يأخذ الهلال الدخل كاملاً  حتى لا يشرب الأهلي المقلب اذا كان الدخل محجوزاً لجهة ما.

كل الظروف ضد الأهلي

اذا لعب أهلي مدني المباراة بإستاد الكاملين لن يصل الدخل في أحسن الأحوال  إلى مائة مليون جنيه وعندما تقارن ادارة الأهلي ذلك بحصولها على مبلغ 250  مليون تجد أنه لا يوجد ما يدفعها من الموافقة على العرض الهلالي خاصة وأن  سيد الأتيام يمر بظروف أقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنها إنها حرجة للغاية، فقد  وصلت مرحلة أن رفض اللاعبون السفر إلى الكاملين لأداء مباراة مريخ كوستي  مالم يتسلموا مستحقاتهم المالية وكاد الأهلي أن ينسحب من تلك المباراة لولا  أن قُطب مقتدر من أبناء مدني أنقذ الموقف بمبلغ 20 مليون جنيه.

سكرتير أهلي مدني:

الهلال قدم لنا عرضاً مبدئياً لنقل المباراة لإستاده ولم يعاود الاتصال بنا

أكد جعفر كباشي سكرتير نادي أهلي مدني أن إدارة نادي الهلال اتصلت فعلياً  بناديه وعرضت عليه أداء المباراة التي تجمع بين الفريقين بالقلعة الزرقاء  بدلاً عن إستاد الكاملين وأضاف: نمر بظروف مالية حرجة للغاية فرضت علينا  الموافقة على العرض المقدم من الهلال لأن مدرجات إستاد الكاملين لا تتيح  دخول عدد كبير من المشجعين وتحويل المباراة إلى إستاد الهلال يضمن لنا حضور  جماهيري كبير وبالتالي عائد مالي معتبر يساعدنا في حل كل مشاكلنا المالية،  غير أن كباشي عاد وقطع بإقامة مباراة فريقه أمام الهلال بالكاملين مبيناً  أنهم وبعد أن منحوا الهلال موافقة مبدئية لم يعاود الأزرق الاتصال بهم  للتأكيد على إقامة المباراة بإستاده ولم يتوصل معهم لاتفاق نهائي لذلك  قرروا إقامة المباراة بالكاملين وعدم فتح الباب مرة أخرى لنقلها إلى أي  ملعب آخر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور حبيبنا كامبل على المعلومة

بقطة رائعة جدا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوكراه يشعل مران المريخ بأحلى الأهداف وينال إشادة غارزيتو			 				 		 					     
 

 واصل   المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة أسود الجبال غداً في مسابقة الدوري   الممتاز وأدى الفريق تدريباً ساخناً مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة 26 لاعباً   حيث تخلف عن التدريب راجي والمعز بسبب ظروف مرضية, وأخضع غارزيتو اللاعبين   لتدريبات شاقة وعنيفة وركز على التهديف والعكسيات لحسم موقعة أسود الجبال   وشهد التدريب تألقاً لافتاً لأوكراه وكوفي حيث سجل الأول أجمل الأهداف على   الإطلاق في التدريب ونال إشادة غارزيتو في تمارين التهديف بعد أن عمل   المدير الفني بجدية من أجل تجهيزه لموقعة الأسود, وقدم الثنائي الغاني كوفي   وأوكراه ثنائية رائعة ومدهشة في مران الفرقة الحمراء مساء أمس تجاوب معها   الجمهور كثيراً, وصفق الجمهور واللاعبين لهدف أسطوري سجله أوكراه في  التدرب  من هجمة منظمة أرسلها كوفي عكسية لأوكراه على مشارف منطقة الجزاء  قابلها  الأخير بتسديدة قوية قبل أن تلامس الأرض مسجلاً هدفاً رائعاً   وجميلاً  تجاوبت معه الجماهير كثيرا وصفق له عدد من اللاعبين, وبدا واضحاً  أن  غارزيتو يعول كثيراً على ثنائية كوفي وأوكراه في حسم موقعة الأسود.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقاطع الإذاعة الرياضية.. الكاردينال: صلاح إدريس مجرد مشجع هلالي			 				 		 					     
 
 أثار   الانحياز السافر ليوسف السماني مدير الإذاعة الرياضية ردود أفعال غاضبة  في  المريخ عندما تمنى في حواره مع أشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال أن  يحقق  الأزرق لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا العام برغم أن المريخ هو الآخر  ينافس من  أجل الحصول على اللقب, ويتجه مجلس المريخ نحو مقاطعة شاملة  للإذاعة  الرياضية تحرم كل منسوبي النادي من الحديث لهذه الإذاعة بعد  انحيازها  السافر للهلال .



 الكاردينال: صلاح إدريس مجرد مشجع هلالي ومشروع الرصيد حقق فشلاً ذريعاً


  انتقد  أشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال مواقف رئيس النادي الأسبق صلاح  ادريس  تجاهه وقال إنها تتجاوزت الكثير دون مراعاة لمقامه مبيناً أنه رئيس  مجلس  الهلال المنتخب برغبة وإرادة الجمعية العمومية وبالتالي على الجميع   احترامه وأضاف: صلاح ادريس اعتبره مشجع هلالي وأنا رئيس نادي الهلال وفي ظل   هذا الوضع فالواجب يحتّم عليه أن يحترمني كرئيس للنادي, تحدث رئيس نادي   الهلال عن العديد من العقبات التي تقف في طريقهم وعلى رأسها عدم توافر   الموارد المالية الثابتة التي توفّر للنادي دخلاً ثابتاً لمجابهة أوجه   الصرف التي تتزايد من يوم لآخر حيث قال إنه يصرف مابين ثلاثة إلى أربعة   مليارات شهرياً من ماله الخاص لتسيير نشاط الفريق، وأقر الكاردينال بفشل   مشروع تحويل الرصيد وأوضح أن أقطاب ورموز النادي أحجموا عن الدعم باستثناء   واحد أو اثنين وقال إن الروابط بالخارج لم تقدم شيئاً وتهوى الظهور   الإعلامي مع ذلك، وأوضح أنه في ظل هذا الوضع يقاتل في أكثر من جبهة من أجل   الوفاء بالالتزامات التي لم تقف على الصرف على الفريق بمختلف فئاته   والمناشط وإنما تتعدى ذلك لتنفيذ مشروع الجوهرة الزرقاء الذي قطع العمل فيه   شوطاً بعيداً وقال الكاردينال إنهم عملوا على توحيد الصف وجمع شمل الأسرة   الهلالية وقاموا بخطوات عملية في سبيل ذلك لكن هذا لم يتحقق بالمستوى   المطلوب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمطار تهدد الأحمر بكادوقلي.. والأمل يستفسر الاتحاد عن إمكانية مشاركة لاعبه عمر عثمان			 				 		 					     
 
 أكد   كمال دبيو أمين خزينة نادي هلال كادوقلي في تصريحات أدلى بها للصدى أن   الأمطار هذه الأيام تهطل بغزارة في مدينة كادوقلي الأمر الذي تسبّب في   إلغاء تدريب الفريق أمس متوقعاً أن يتدرب هلال كادوقلي صباح اليوم حال   توقفت الأمطار وأبدى كمال تخوفه الشديد من احتمال هطول الامطار مجدداً   اليوم أو صبيحة يوم المباراة ولم يستبعد خيار التأجيل حال هطلت الأمطار   اليوم لأن الإستاد امتلأ بمياه الأمطار عن سعته لكنه تمنى أن يمر اليوم دون   هطول أي أمطار حتى تُلعب المباراة في التوقيت المحدد مسبقاً .



الأمل يستفسر اتحاد الكرة عن إمكانية مشاركة لاعبه عمر عثمان


علمت   (الصدى) أن الشكوى التي تقدم بها المريخ ضد الأمل طاعناً في قانونية   مشاركة لاعب الفريق عمر عثمان أصابت الفهود بالخوف ودفعتهم لتقديم خطاب   لاتحاد الكرة للاستفسار عن موقف اللاعب وإمكانية مشاركته مع الفريق بصورة   طبيعية في مقبل المباريات أم لا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: أرضية إستاد كادوقلي سيئة لكن موقفنا لا يحتمل غير النصر			 				 		 					     
 
    قال الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء في تصريحات أدلى بها   للصحفيين عقب نهاية المران المسائي للمريخ إن كل المصاعب ستكون في انتظار   الأحمر في كادوقلي مبيناً أنه شاهد الإستاد الذي سيلعب عليه الأحمر في عدد   من المباريات التي جرت عليه مؤخراً وتأكد تماماً من أن المريخ سيلعب في   ملعب سيئ للغاية كامتداد لمعاناة الفريق في كل المباريات     التي لعبها في  الولايات وأضاف: لكن وضعنا في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز يفرض  علينا التغلب  على كل المصاعب لأن الحديث عن أن الدوري طويل والتعويض ممكن  لم يعد  مقبولاً في وقتٍ وصلت فيه منافسة الدوري الممتاز مراحلها الحاسمة  لذلك فإن  كل المباريات التي تبقّت لنا طريق لاتجاه واحد ولا تحتمل أي نتيجة  خلاف  الفوز ولذلك لابد من القتال أمام أسود الجبال مهما كان من أمر أرضية   الملعب السيئة، واستبعد غارزيتو أن يتجه لإجراء تغييرات كبيرة في تشكيلته   ذاكراً أن  المجموعة التي أدت  المباراة الأفريقية أمام مولودية العلمة هي التي ستؤدي  مباراة هلال  كادوقلي مع إضافة ثلاثة عناصر فقط من اللاعبين الذين أثبتوا  جاهزيتهم  وقدرتهم على تقديم الأفضل في المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظرنا. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أيمن سعيد يتدرب على انفراد ويغيب أمام الأسود			 				 		 					     


 
بدأ   المصري أيمن سعيد رحلة العودة إلى الملاعب بعد الإصابة التي تعرض لها   مؤخراً أمام مولودية العلمة وحرمته من إكمال المباراة, وخضع أيمن  أمس   لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب لكن الجهاز الفني أكد غيابه عن  مباراة  الغد أمام هلال كادوقلي على أمل أن يستعيده الأحمر في مباراة هلال  الأبيض     حتى يتمكن غارزيتو من تجهيزه للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الأحمر أمام  اتحاد  العاصمة بالخرطوم. 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
مدرب المريخ يتخوف من ملعب كادوقلي ويلجأ لتكتيك بديل لانتزاع النقاط!!





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 لجأ فرنسي المريخ في مران الامس على تكتيكات بديلة من اجل مواجهة العشب الذي لعب عليه الهلالين في المباراة الاخيرة وحسب متابعات الصحيفة فان الفرنسي ظل يستخدم بجانب اللاعب الضاغط اسلوب اللعب الطويل من اجل الوصول لشباك هلال الجبال الذي يمتاز نجومه بالطول الفارع وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان فرنسي المريخ عقد اجتماعا مع نجوم المريخ عقب مران الامس وركز فيه على كيفية تحقيق الفوز على الهلال والعودة بالنقاط.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ممتاز 2015 قراءات سريعة			 				 		 					    
 

*   تدخل   بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز مراحلها الأخيرة والحاسمة خلال الأسابيع   المقبلة والتي ستشهد العديد من التغييرات سواء على صعيد مراكز المقدّمة أو   الصراع الناري للهروب من الذيلية بينما ستجد فرق الوسط نفسها في سباق آخر   مع فريقي الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي من أجل الظفر ببطاقة مؤهّلة   للمشاركات الأفريقية. 
*   الجديد  في ممتاز (2015) هو نزيف النقاط الذي عانى منه عملاقي الكرة  السودانية حيث  فقد المتصدّر الهلال (16) نقطة بعد أن تعادل (8) مرات خلال  (21) مباراة  خاضها حتى الآن.    
*  بينما فقد المريخ (17) نقطة لخسارته (3) مرات وتعادله في (4) مباريات بعد أن خاض (21) مباراة أيضاً. 
*   اللافت  للنظر لفقدان النقاط المذكورة هو أن (عاملي الأرض والجمهور)  للعملاقين لم  يعد يمثّل بعبعاً مخيفاً للفرق الأخرى بدليل فقدان الهلال  (لست نقاط)  بإستاده وإهدار المريخ (لخمس نقاط) بملعبه مع العلم أننا لم  نضمّن  مبارياتهما أمام فرق الخرطوم التي استضافتهما (بأرضها). 
*  لأننا   لو أدرجنا تلك النقاط أيضاً بإعتبار أن اللقاء في الخرطوم وسيحظى بنفس   الحضور الجماهيري خصوصاً أن فرق (الأهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني والنسور)   لا تحظى بأية مساندة جماهيرية سترتفع حصيلة النقاط المهدرة للمتصدّر إلى   (8) نقاط والمريخ إلى (9) نقاط. 
*  روليت   المنافسة يحوي في أرقامه تواجد (ستة فرق) تواجه خطر الهبوط من الدوري   الممتاز وهى بالترتيب (الميرغني كسلا – الهلال كادوقلي – الرابطة كوستي –   الأهلي الخرطوم – الأمل عطبرة – النسور الخرطوم). 
*   الميرغني  كسلا والهلال كادوقلي يعتبران الأقرب لمغادرة الممتاز فالأول لم  يجمع سوى  (18) نقطة حتى الآن بينما لم يستفد أسود الجبال من درس الموسم  الماضي ليجد  نفسه في وضع متأزّم جداً في المركز قبل الأخير برصيد (20)  نقطة. 
*  تلك   الوضعية ستمنح مباريات القمة المتبقية مع تلك الفرق (قوة وإثارة) تستحق   المتابعة ولكن بالتأكيد ليس على (قناة النيلين البائسة) التي مازالت تبث   للمشاهد (صورة من الأمس). 
*  ففرق   المؤخّرة ستقاتل بشراسة لأجل البقاء ببطولة الأضواء بينما سيلعب عملاقي   الكرة السودانية بشخصيتين منفصلتين بسبب البطولة الأفريقية التي استحوذت   على جل اهتمامهما وهو ما سيفتح باب إهدار المزيد من النقاط بسبب التركيز   الكبير على البطولة (الدولارية). 
*   المركزان  الثالث والرابع ينفرد بهما على التوالي كل من (الخرطوم الوطني 41  نقطة)  و(الأهلي شندي 40 نقطة) قبل نتيجة لقاءهما مساء الأمس مع العلم بأن  الأخير  يتخلّف بفارق مباراتين عن الخرطوم الوطني. 
*   المركز  الثالث حتماً سيحسم لأحد الناديين (الخرطوم الوطني أو الأهلي شندي)  بينما  سيأتي السباق محموماً ومثيراً على بطاقة المركز الرابع لأن ممتاز  (2014)  علمنا بعدم وجود أية ضمانات خلال اللفة الأخيرة بدليل أن الأهلي  شندي خسر  مبارياته الثلاث الأخيرة في النسخة المذكورة والتي قربت الرابطة  كوستي من  الظفر بالبطاقة يومها. 
*   ملاحظة  أخرى (إيجابية) يجدر الإشارة لها وهى أن الوافدين الجديدين (المريخ  كوستي  والهلال الأبيض) قدما مستويات جيّدة وحازا حتى الآن على (34) نقطة  رغم  حداثة تجربتهما بالبطولة وربما اقتنص أحدهما بطاقة المشاركة الافريقية  خلال  الأسابيع القادمة إن واصلا بنفس المستوى. 
*   الجانب  المظلم في نسخة (2015) يتمركز حول نقطتين رئيسيتين الأولى (نقل سئ  من قناة  النيلين) ذات الألوان الباهتة والإخراج المتردّي وملاعب صحراوية  لا تصلح  لممارسة كرة القدم في ظل وقوف الإتحادات المحلية لتلك الفرق  وكبيرها  الإتحاد العام متفرجين على هذه المأساة. 
*  حتى   النجيل الصناعي يبدو أنه لا يمثّل إلا حلًاً مؤقتاً بدليل أرضيات استاد   الخرطوم وعطبرة وبورتسودان التي باتت (دلجة) أكثر من طبقة نجيل صناعي. 
*  تقبل   الله الزميل الخلوق (الصبور العفيف) صاحب القلب النقي (سيف الدين على)   بواسع رحمته وأسكنه فسيح جناته وألهم آله وذويه الصبر والسلوان.. إنا لله   وإنا إليه راجعون.

*

----------

